
TypeWriter, JavaScript library to write texts like's a typewriter - troffed
https://dlcnine.github.io/TypeWriter/
======
zunzun
Does it include a grammar checker? That would be useful.

~~~
dlcNine
Hi, I implemented this. It doesn't check grammar. I wanted this project to be
pretty lightweight and straightforward so it's unlikely that that's a feature
I'll develop in the future.

